# Computer automaticly dies sometimes

## 59729

Sometimes my computer just dies, it just shuts down and i'm unable to start it again as it starts for a second then dies again (power off).

If I wait a while say sometimes a couple of minutes, hours it's possible to start it again and it runs perfectly fine for minutes, hours, days,weeks until it shuts down again.

Another problem is when accessing the bios, the part where all the temperatures, fan speeds etc are the computer freezes so I have to pull the plug to get it working again.

I have a Compaq Presario 8430SE

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=303666&rule=40995&

```

Intel pentium 4 processor 3.06 GHz +HT 

512MB + 256MB Ram DDR (old)

ATI Radeon 9800 Pro

Soundblaster Audigy

```

Where to get started?  :Smile: 

----------

## WakkaDojo

My brother had a similar problem once. There was some corruption in his bios or something. Just hold the reset button on the bottom of your computer to reset the bios and things should get straightened out. If this doesn't work, keep searching, and good luck.

----------

## padoor

rule out mains related loose contacts in on/off switch, mains cord wall socket

etc. and mains input socket in the box. it can be simple problem like that.

----------

## dufeu

 *lappen wrote:*   

> Sometimes my computer just dies, it just shuts down and i'm unable to start it again as it starts for a second then dies again (power off).
> 
> If I wait a while say sometimes a couple of minutes, hours it's possible to start it again and it runs perfectly fine for minutes, hours, days,weeks until it shuts down again.

 

For anyone else encountering this type of problem:

The most usual cause is overheating. Period.

The rare secondary cause is a 'loose connection'. Loose connections can be anywhere from a loose power plug (try a different power cord or power strip), to a faulty power supply to a crack in or faulty power component on the motherboard. These secondary causes are indeed rare.

Look for overheating issues first, second and third before you look for a physical connection problem. This includes blowing out accumulated dust (prevent fans from spinning when you do this, you'll burn out their bearings if you spin them up with air). Check for fans that spin slow or don't spin freely (don't touch fans that are powered on). Update your kernel and install 'lm_sensors' to monitor CPU and System temps (assuming your motherboard has temp sensors. Not all (but this is rare) do. Be sure your heat sinks are all installed properly.

The symptoms described in the OP are all classic overheating issues. Really.

----------

## krinn

Agree with dufeu about heat issue, specially as the 3.06 with HT was the first pentium with HT and the highest mhz reach by the northwood familly, and well know for heat trouble it gave to users.

An easy way to test would be to underclock it, people always think a cpu could be overclock, but never really think you can also underclock it to lower its performances and of course, its heat.

----------

